# Orange Island area 12-16-06



## Guest (Dec 16, 2006)

Too funny about the "ghost".


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> Decided to call it a day and do honey dos.  Hung a hammock took a nap.


Lorrie never add a nap on my honey dos


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

> > Decided to call it a day and do honey dos.  Hung a hammock took a nap.
> 
> 
> Lorrie never add a nap on my honey dos


LOL, isnt the blue ghost Capt. Leo Hiles boat?


----------



## FinAddict (Dec 12, 2006)

> Decided to call it a day and do honey dos.  Hung a hammock took a nap.


Maybe he took the nap in the hammock to make sure it was done right! ;D


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> > Decided to call it a day and do honey dos.  Hung a hammock took a nap.
> 
> 
> Maybe he took the nap in the hammock to make sure it was done right! ;D



Exactly, I wouldn't dream of putting the missus royal backside in sumtin I hadn't tested  ;D ;D ;D

Yes, the blue Ghost is Capt Hiles. I had the chance to return the favor, but I would have messed up another guy close to him. I took the high road.


----------

